# OOo --> Word



## Ed_the_Head (6 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour, 

est-il possible d'ouvrir un fichier .sxw avec autre chose que OOo? comme Word ou textedit par exemple? 
Merci,


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Décembre 2004)

J'ai voulu installer OOo et on me demande X11... c'est quoi?


----------



## GrandGibus (6 Décembre 2004)

X11 pour mac os x est un programme d'émulation _graphique_ qui permet à des applications UNIX de tourner sur notre chère plateforme :love:.

tu dois pouvoir l'installer (mais c'est optionnel) depuis les CDs d'install.

Pour plus d'infos: ICI


----------



## Niconemo (6 Décembre 2004)

NeoOffice est une version d'OO qui toune sous OS X (sans X11) :
http://www.neooffice.org/
(en cours de développement et personnellement pas testé)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Décembre 2004)

Merci à tous les deux. J'ai installé Neooffice avant de recevoir vos messages, c'est vraiment pas mal et ça fonctionne. On verra à moyen terme si il tient ses promesses. 
En tout cas install sans problèmes et ouverture de document word  sans souci particulier.


----------



## Niconemo (6 Décembre 2004)

N'hésite-pas à venir nous en parler. Ça fait un moment que ça existe mais on en parle peu... Les p'tits gars qui bossent là dessus on sans doute besoin de soutien et de motivations


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Décembre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> N'hésite-pas à venir nous en parler. Ça fait un moment que ça existe mais on en parle peu... Les p'tits gars qui bossent là dessus on sans doute besoin de soutien et de motivations


 

Je vous ferai part de mes impréssions au fur et à mesure. Pour NetOffice, le lancement du logiciel est un peu long, mais une fois que cela est fait le reste s'effectue de manière très efficace. Pas de bug constaté depuis ce matin, comme je le dis au dessus : on verra sur le long terme!


----------



## Thierry6 (10 Décembre 2004)

pour avoir des nouvelles de Neo, allez faire un tour de temps en temps là
http://trinity.neooffice.org/modules.php?name=Forums&file=index

sur la version 1.1 alpha, depuis la sortie du patch 4 (on en est à 8), je n'ai plus de soucis.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

Arfff, petit défaut sur Neo office : 

Il faut nécessairement conserver un document ouvert pour que l'application reste ouverte... c'est un peu ennuyeux dans la mesure ou l'appli est un peu longue à se lancer...


----------



## Thierry6 (14 Décembre 2004)

oui, au bout d'un moment on garde le fichier vide créé à l'ouverture de l'appli ce qui fait un contournement mais n'est pas idéal.


----------



## greg2 (26 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,
je fais remonter le fil car j'ai à peu près la même question et qu'entre temps certains logiciels sont arrivés (office 2004 et iWork notamment).
En gros, peut-on lire les fichiers sxw (open office) dans Word 2004 ou iWork? Peut-on aussi les lire sous word pour Windows?
Ce format ne devrait s'imposer que si les logiciels concurrents le reconnaissent...  


edit--
Hum, je viens de me rendre compte que ce fil n'est pas dans le forum logiciel...


----------



## geoffrey (26 Avril 2005)

Je ne crois pas que MS Office lise les fichiers  OOo, par contre la solution reste d'enregistrer les document en format MS Office avec NeoOffice ou OOo.


----------



## greg2 (26 Avril 2005)

C'est effectivement ce que je fais, mais c'est un peu restrictif...


----------



## Thierry6 (26 Avril 2005)

greg2 a dit:
			
		

> peut-on lire les fichiers sxw (open office) dans Word 2004



Non; J'ai essayé


----------

